# First Look: Vocalise 2 by Heavyocity



## donbodin (Jul 23, 2017)

In this First Look video I take a listen and play-through some of the presets to see what Heavyocity's new Gravity Pack, Vocalise 2, has to offer.
Demos, official videos and more: http://bit.ly/2uNH92f



Vocalise 2 sells for $99 from Heavyocity: http://bit.ly/2uJ6XN0


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 23, 2017)

The rhythmic samples sound cool and the addition of tempo syncing for the phrases is great, but everything else sounds just like version 1 to me, so I'm kind of underwhelmed. The biggest disappointment in V1 for was the lack of tempo syncing, so I'm not sure I want to "buy it again" to get that. I know it's new material, but it just sounds so much like VI. 

I was hoping for an update to V1 that would tempo sync the phrases. I bought V1 just assuming they were synced, but that was my mistake. I should have looked closer. I suppose I might grab V2 down the line when it's on sale...


----------



## donbodin (Jul 25, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> t everything else sounds just like version 1 to me, so I'm kind of underwhelmed.
> I was hoping for an update to V1 that would tempo sync the phrases. I bought V1 just assuming they were synced, but that was my mistake. I should have looked closer. I suppose I might grab V2 down the line when it's on sale...


Hey JTNYC, thanks for the insight. I don't have Vocalise 1 so couldn't compare it. I think your thoughts will help others looking into the library.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 25, 2017)

I love Heavyocity and have all their stuff but I really wasn't all that impressed with this one. I feel Volume 1 is better.
It's still a great engine for the price but I don't think I could gain from anything here. That said Heavyocity products are certainly top of list of my favorites out there.


----------

